# Hermit bar recipe



## squatster

I love thes things-and so easy too make- maybe not the best for you but there so  good

Spicy Hermit Bars


Yield: 14 to 16 bars
Total: 2 hr 15 min (includes chilling and cooling times)
Active: 25 min


Ingredients
1/4 pound (1 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature

1 cup light or dark brown sugar, lightly packed 

1 extra-large egg, at room temperature 

1/4 cup unsulphured molasses 

2 cups plus 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 

2 teaspoons baking soda 

2 teaspoons ground ginger 

1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 

1 1/2 teaspoons ground cloves 

1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 

1/2 cup golden raisins 

1/3 cup minced crystallized ginger (not in syrup) 

1 cup sifted confectioners' sugar 

Dark rum, such as Mount Gay 

Grated lemon zest 

Directions
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Line a sheet pan with parchment paper.
Place the butter and brown sugar in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment and beat on medium speed for 2 minutes, until light and fluffy. With the mixer on low, add the egg, scrape down the bowl, then mix in the molasses.
Sift together the flour, baking soda, ground ginger, cinnamon, cloves, and salt. With the mixer on low, slowly add the dry ingredients to the butter mixture, mixing just until combined. Mix in the raisins and crystallized ginger. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 30 minutes.
Turn the dough out onto a very lightly floured board, form it into a disk with lightly floured hands, and cut it in half. Roll each half into a log 12 inches long and place them 3 inches apart on the prepared sheet pan. Bake for 20 minutes; the logs will still be soft in the center.
Meanwhile, whisk the confectioners' sugar with 5 to 6 teaspoons rum to make a pourable glaze. While the logs are still warm, drizzle the glaze back and forth across the logs with a teaspoon and sprinkle them with the lemon zest. Allow to cool. Cut each log crosswise into 1 1/2-inch-wide bars.

I don't use the glaze/drizzle stuff.
I sprinkle sugar ontop of them before I put them in the oven.
I also bake them on 350 deg. They get huge and there bottoms tend to burn easy if cooked at to high of a temp


----------



## ASHOP

Adding that to my list this week. Just got to pick some things up at the store to make it happen.


----------



## squatster

ASHOP said:


> Adding that to my list this week. Just got to pick some things up at the store to make it happen.


Do you have any good recipes you can share?
You must have some nice ones


----------

